# would any one like tosee my  finds ??



## jimmyjames (Oct 6, 2009)

im jimmy james burns,, some know me as  Jimmy Catch 5 on the bfhp,, but  i have been fliping rocks for a good while now ,and have picked upa lot finds  , i have some  very interesting  items , that all i can do  is put them in my hand ,to try  to imagin  what they  could have done with  this tool ,, i seem to find a lot  of scrapprers ,of various sizes ,, also i have buckets of schards ,, that should have been  classified as ( leaverite)   leave her rite dar..lol   but i also  wanted to talk to the master knappers on here ,, to  give me  some closeure ,,to what  all i have ,,

90 % of the items  were found , in hall county behind my house ,,if i get some input  ill show them


----------



## Red Man (Oct 6, 2009)

If you post pics I'm sure you will get input.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 6, 2009)

would love to see pictures !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2009)

JJ dont waist your time.I think folks over here would much rather see a 1 day old point than a 6,000 year old point.Also most scrapers will be labled as preforms


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2009)

fish hawk said:


> JJ dont waist your time.I think folks over here would much rather see a 1 day old point than a 6,000 year old point.Also most scrapers will be labled as preforms



then you don't know us very well .....


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2009)

can provide links to prove said point.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to see what you have found, It is neet to see points from other areas of the state. Most of the time if you ask the name of a point unless it is classic example you will get as many different names as people you ask. The best thing is to call it mine. I would hope that my opinions dont cause people to have a negative opinion of the site or me.


----------



## Al White (Oct 6, 2009)

> JJ dont waist your time.I think folks over here would much rather see a 1 day old point than a 6,000 year old point.Also most scrapers will be labled as preforms



Wow... 

Well, I would have to disagree and would love to see them!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 6, 2009)

*Points i have found*

I would love to see them .That was not a very nice thing for Fish Hawk to say.  99.9% of the people i have meet and dealt with on here are "SUPER" people


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 6, 2009)

JJ we enjoy both old and new pieces, and would love to see your finds. Evidently "Fishhawk" does not really know anyone on this forum. It is the appreciation of the work of the ancients that has led each of us to recreate stone tools.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

Post your finds, JJ, we would love to see em. We`ll even make educated guesses on em.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 6, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> im jimmy james burns,, some know me as  Jimmy Catch 5 on the bfhp,, but  i have been fliping rocks for a good while now ,and have picked upa lot finds  , i have some  very interesting  items , that all i can do  is put them in my hand ,to try  to imagin  what they  could have done with  this tool ,, i seem to find a lot  of scrapprers ,of various sizes ,, also i have buckets of schards ,, that should have been  classified as ( leaverite)   leave her rite dar..lol   but i also  wanted to talk to the master knappers on here ,, to  give me  some closeure ,,to what  all i have ,,
> 
> 90 % of the items  were found , in hall county behind my house ,,if i get some input  ill show them


Would love to see some picture"s man, You may very well have some artifacts that none of us have ever seen, There are a lot of knowledgable folks on here jj that can help you I.D your finds, History is fading we need to revive it, With finds that we have found, history stories as well as all of our new works of art that reflects the past, jj you will not find a better group of folks than on here, anyone on here will help you if we can.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=395872


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

fish hawk said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=395872





I`m sure nobody was ignorin` this gentleman. I don`t know anybody here who would do such a thing. This for sure didn`t warrant such a response, such as you gave. His thread just slipped between the cracks because nobody saw it. Unless you saw it, and if you did, why didn`t you answer him?


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 6, 2009)

fish hawk said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=395872



What is your reason fish hawk for trying to make it out like, "WE" the folks that are passionate about our history are not willing to help , I am sure that 1 post that you posted just slipped thru we are human are you not, these fellers and gal's are great i read these post every day and all i see is these folks helping each other out maybe you should check this primitive skills post out more often, New skills are carried on by the old skills, If you ever need help in I.D of a object please post, We will try to I.D it for you or others folks i have tons of resource books PM me.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bring on the pictures!  I love lookin' at artifacts... of any kind!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 6, 2009)

fish hawk said:


> JJ dont waist your time.I think folks over here would much rather see a 1 day old point than a 6,000 year old point.Also most scrapers will be labled as preforms



Now them points aint 6000 years old. Havent you ever heard of the new earth theory


----------



## mamatried (Oct 6, 2009)

Son Anderson always said a picture improves any thread and hes right about that, shame about the ear,  Kinchafoonee find Lee Co. GA


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 6, 2009)

mamatried said:


> Son Anderson always said a picture improves any thread and hes right about that, shame about the ear,  Kinchafoonee find Lee Co. GA


Very nice and you're right, that broken ear is a heartbreaker!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet point! I would be beside myself if I found one that nice.


----------



## thurston1979 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well im a proud member of this primitive section, one of the newest members to it prob. Hurts my feeling to know i have posted dozens of points and people have greatly helped me identify them. I just made a post other day need too learn my points, just for this reason, TO HELP SOMEONE. Please post pics JJ I love the story some of these guys on here tell ya about them. If there is not a story behind it most people can at least identify it or point you to someone that can 

Sorry u feel that way about us there fishhawk!


----------



## holler tree (Oct 6, 2009)

lets see some points.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 6, 2009)

mamatried said:


> Son Anderson always said a picture improves any thread and hes right about that, shame about the ear,  Kinchafoonee find Lee Co. GA



That's a smoker Bolen Mamatried. Definitely a candidate for restoration. See there we can help!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice rocker base Bolen!!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Nick does that Bolen look heated to you? The reason I asked is that I found one when Bam Bam was with me that is blood red from being heated. All of my other Bolens are raw material. Maybe somebody found a 7000 yr old point 3000 years ago and heated it. Sorry,didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## thurston1979 (Oct 6, 2009)

A nice one indeed


----------



## mamatried (Oct 6, 2009)

dmedd, wont do it, when i find em i keep em the way they are; keeping history, history; but i struggled not to restore this abbey, woulda been a stunner, both found the same day near the kinchafoonee in Lee Co.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 6, 2009)

Man that's a nice abbey too. I got my artifact hunting career started near the Kinchafoone in Leary Ga about 25 years ago. There's a ton of artifacts in that area. I would love to get back over that way one day.


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Bring on the pictures!  I love lookin' at artifacts... of any kind!



x10


----------



## thurston1979 (Oct 6, 2009)

mamatried said:


> dmedd, wont do it, when i find em i keep em the way they are; keeping history, history; but i struggled not to restore this abbey, woulda been a stunner, both found the same day near the kinchafoonee in Lee Co.



Which is the abby the one on the left? Is one on the right savanna river?


----------



## mamatried (Oct 6, 2009)

Thurston, the one on the left is a last stage abbey, and yes the one on the right is a sr. dmedd, I dont think you got the right creek, the kinch ends at lake worth or chehaw whichever you prefer


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

David, you`re probably thinkin` about the Ichaway-Notchaway. I don`t recall, right off the top of my head, if I have ever seen a Bolen made from heat treated stone. 

And that Abbey. I got it`s twin here, broke ear and all. Those are nice!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> David, you`re probably thinkin` about the Ichaway-Notchaway. I don`t recall, right off the top of my head, if I have ever seen a Bolen made from heat treated stone.
> 
> And that Abbey. I got it`s twin here, broke ear and all. Those are nice!



You're probably right Nick. I was a kid when we would go there. It was at the deer run plantation. My cousins husband ran the place. I don't even know if it's still called Deer Run. As far as the heated Bolen goes,mine was the first I've ever seen. I'll try to find a pic of it. It was lying in a heating pit when I found it. I broke the tip on it while rescuing it.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 6, 2009)

Here it is. The first heated Bolen I've ever found or seen.

Insitu


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

Dadgum!!! That would have a been a KILLER!! And as purty a color as I have ever seen. Is that coastal plains, or coral? Beautiful stone!!!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah you can ask ole Bam Bam how sick I was when I broke it. I didn't even want to pick it up. I called him over there to look at it before I even touched it. It's coastal plains chert.


----------



## thurston1979 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Is this one heat treated?*

I was just curious is it the fertilizer that turns alot of field finds orange, or this due to heat treatment? Which i know most of time ya get a purple or a redish color from heat treatment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

Thurston, heat turns it different colors. Orange is one of the colors. I don`y know for sure, but I think fertilizer, over time will create a chalky patina on chert.


----------



## thurston1979 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Thurston, heat turns it different colors. Orange is one of the colors. I don`y know for sure, but I think fertilizer, over time will create a chalky patina on chert.



Well yea forgot that gilcres was a real perrty light pink, my baby girl might like that one ill leave it to her. This based on the material for the color ya get, or is it like a box of chocolates never know whats inside after treatment.


----------



## thurston1979 (Oct 6, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> I was just curious is it the fertilizer that turns alot of field finds orange, or this due to heat treatment? Which i know most of time ya get a purple or a redish color from heat treatment.



Yea this ones prob just patena formed on it. Dont look heat treated to me really.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.. i tryed to post some pics in my album ,  ill be adding  to the albums untill i get  all my goood  ones in there ..,,,,, i love to see other finds as well ..i gotto belive  the injuns was taught  to be mean , by what they had to fight with .......


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> wow.. i tryed to post some pics in my album ,  ill be adding  to the albums untill i get  all my goood  ones in there ..,,,,, i love to see other finds as well ..i gotto belive  the injuns was taught  to be mean , by what they had to fight with .......



No meaner than the Cro-Magnon people of Neolithic Europe were.


----------



## Dawg Tired (Oct 7, 2009)

Would lets say burning off a wheat field create enough heat to make one change colors, or the reddish, orange top soil we got around here, (I know the yankees call it clay)  ha ha


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 7, 2009)

i have some of my finds in  my profile ,,  ckeck em out   will be adding more  pics  to somestrange  stuff


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 7, 2009)

i also  find alot of  arrowheads  that were ground  instead of knapped .. they look very old


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Dawg Tired said:


> Would lets say burning off a wheat field create enough heat to make one change colors, or the reddish, orange top soil we got around here, (I know the yankees call it clay)  ha ha



Possibly, but intense heat, applied fast, will cause flakes to pop off in places. This is called "potlids". Some field find points, and flakes, down here, exhibit this trait. 

River patina is another form of coloration. The clay in the waters of SW Georgia give points a rich tannish brown color that is unmistakable. The tannic acid (blackwater) of areas of Florida and east Georgia will give a black patina. 

Something a friend of mine, Jacky Fuller taught me. Clay water destroys, tannic acid water preserves. This is why you don`t find many bone and antler artifacts up here.


----------



## Dawg Tired (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Nic


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Jimmy J I live in Forsyth co. near the lake  where do you find most of your relics. I would love to start finding more points just don't know where to look. I 've lived in forsyth co. all my life and have only found 3 quarts points here and there.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of those points ya'll are calling Bolens might be Kirk Corner Notches.  I'm just sayin'

It is believed by many that Bolens are resharpened into Bolen Bevels.  That first one is resharpened like a Kirk.   My avi is a Kirk Corner Notch only resharpened once.

That beveled red one might be raw material.


----------

